

The easiest way to use Docker on your Mac - juanriaza
https://kitematic.com/

======
bboreham
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8246240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8246240)

~~~
WorldWideWayne
What's your motivation for pointing this out? Just curious.

Do you want people to go talk about it on the other thread instead of this
one? Or, are you trying to keep duplicate posts or comments off of HN? Or,
something else?

~~~
dang
When a story has had significant attention in the last year, it counts as a
duplicate (otherwise a small number of reposts is OK; see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).
It's helpful when users point out the ones we've missed.

------
josteink
I'll just go ahead and take the downvotes for suggesting that people who want
to use Linux-technology, like Docker, within their OS should just use Linux as
their OS.

Yeah. Call me crazy, but I honestly think that makes a whole lot of sense.

~~~
eddieroger
I will play devil's advocate to your comment and say that it's my impression
that the benefits of Docker are such that I can use whatever I want, including
OS X, and let the containers be whatever OS suits them. So if I want to do my
primary development on a Mac but my prod environment is CentOS, it doesn't
really matter since my container is Ubuntu anyway. And I get to use my nice,
native toolchain for development, like BBEdit, or whatever I really want.

~~~
dorfsmay
I think you are confusing containers and VMs. Containers use the kernel from
the hosting machine, so if you want to use a container on a non-native host,
you have to use a VM.

VM technology is advanced enough that you can do development on a non-native
platform, but it won't be quite as smooth, and adding containers on does
complicate things quite a bit, because you now have a container running in a
VM running on the native platform, having to deal with three layers of
networking etc...

------
StefanKarpinski
This landing page fails the "what is it?" test. Seems like I might want this
since it involves Docker and Macs, but I still don't know what it is. Yes,
there's a video, but you should not have to watch a video to know what
something is; worse still, the video doesn't even tell you what Kitematic _is_
– it just tells you that it "helps you get started with Docker". Ok...

~~~
wiremine
I disagree: it was clear to me it was a GUI tool to manage and run containers
on my mac.

~~~
StefanKarpinski
That sentence on the landing page would solve the problem.

------
zenocon
I tried Kitematic briefly and it seemed fairly buggy. I also was getting some
kind of conflict between it and the command line tools with boot2docker. I
just stopped using it and moved straight to boot2docker.

Your other options on Mac are Vagrant's docker provider -- which is nice, but
I agree in general with the sentiment that it is even nicer to just use Linux
natively.

~~~
jmorgan
Sorry to hear that it was buggy. I'd love to know the specific issues you ran
into - I'm a Kitematic maintainer.

------
mmattax
I wanted to use Kitematic as a way to get our non-CLI savvy designers up and
running with our software stack on docker. They key feature missing IMO is the
ability to "open" a docker-compose.yml file.

I want the ability for a designer to select "file open" and then select the
docker-compose.yml file to "launch" our stack.

Without that, it seems like you still need to rely on the docker-cli to build
images from a Dockerfile.

~~~
feedjoelpie
You're using Docker Compose on Mac? I tried when it was still called Fig, and
while it was wonderful for simplicity, the filesystem performance for
VirtualBox/boot2docker made it brutal to use. My Rails apps in development
mode (therefore serving up many individual assets) would take almost a minute
to load each page.

Has it gotten better, is there a trick you're using, or am I hitting an edge
case you don't have?

~~~
superuser2
>would take almost a minute to load each page

VirtualBox filesystem performance isn't amazing, but it isn't anywhere near
_that_ bad. There was probably another issue involved here.

~~~
bentruyman
No, we ran into the same issues. When dealing with mid-sized Node.js projects
in particular where the dependency tree may include something like 70k source
files. `npm install` can take several minutes, builds on-save could take
several seconds. We resolved to simply doing everything inside of a VM, using
sshfs to "persist" the data out to the host machine on-demand for those
uncomfortable using vim/tmux inside the VM.

------
hdm2000
Kitematic doesn't support port binding and uses random ports instead: see
[https://github.com/kitematic/kitematic/issues/164](https://github.com/kitematic/kitematic/issues/164)

I hope they will fix it soon.

------
websirnik
I've quickly looked at the app(0.5.18), great improvements from 0.2 version!
One quick feedback, you can implement in-app browser for browsing images(atm
you are being kicked out of the app).

------
marvel_boy
Anyone can share their experiences with Kitematic?

~~~
beat
I'm using it. Took a little wiggling and getting used to, but so did
Boot2Docker. Overall, I think it's buggier and less mature, but more capable.
The GUI output and log views are handy for quick debugging of obvious
problems.

~~~
jmorgan
Thanks for taking Kitematic for a spin. What bugs did you run into? Would love
to get those fixed I'm a Kitematic maintainer.

------
lexy0202
This hangs and hogs the CPU on "Starting Docker VM" for me.

